# Feeling full quickly



## caputsky (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi, This symptom has happened to me occassionally before, but recently, in about the last couple months, I have found that I feel full much more quickly than before. I mean, I know that one of the strategies that helps with IBS is to not eat big meals, which I definitely try to do. But lately, even after eating a small amount my stomach feels completely full and uncomfortable. Like last night, I made myself a small piece of chicken with some roasted potatoes and squash. I barely ate 1/3 of the plate when I was full. But the frustrating part is that I was still hungry!! But because of how uncomfortable I felt, I couldn't eat anymore. And then I had the feeling that I had to burp but couldn't. And when the burp came out, it sounded like I was an alien. I've had this type of excessive burping before, particularly when I used to be on Nexium for GERD, but it used to happen when I had overeaten. Last night I didn't overeat though, but for the next hour I had to force the burps out. And today, at lunch, I only had a small piece of chicken and a cup of applesauce, and I had almost finished the chicken and once again was full (but still hungry!). I don't know what to do about this







Not to mention that I am IBS-D, so its not due to constipation (in fact, half an hour after lunch I had loose stools), which confuses me even more. I'm sorry for the randomness of this post, but does anyone else get full super quickly, like after even a small snack? I don't know what I should do about this, so any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Phil 4:13 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have had the sensation that I am stuffed after eating a small amount but it was after at least 15 minutes. Then I felt really bloated. It sounds like that could be what is happening to you or that you're swallowing a lot of air when you're eating. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

What you might have is delayed gastric emptying, such that the food that was already in your stomach from previous meals is making you full, even when your present meal is small. You are still hungry because the food isn't emptying from your stomach and being absorbed by your duodenum (small intestine). I have a traction device that is part of my Delayed Gastric Emptying procedure, that was used during hunger (but intragastric pressure), and that after pulling my neck, made me feel full. The Patent Office document for the traction device is at the following adress (www.delphion.com/details?pn10=US04407274).


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It can also be just a functional feeling/sensation, rather than the sign of some disorder.I get this once in awhile as a medication side effect.I find digestive enzyme supplements with pancreatin in them help. You want the animal ones as what seems to help is how it is a signal, rather than how much it breaks up food. So the all plant ones aren't the same. We aren't plants and we don't see plant enzymes as an internal signal.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Either that or maybe it's something you're eating, like the squash? I don't eat it; I avoid vege's because they bloat me instantaneously - do you think that may be the case?Otherwise, I'm not sure.... do you eat really slowly? The slower you are at eating, the faster you feel full.I don't remember how it works, but my mother and I were always that way - the guys would swallow their plate of dinner, and we'd be there for 10 mins more and have stuff leftover when we called ourselves done. In fact, I think people are advised to eat slower to try to lose weight if their problem is the amount of food they're having...


----------



## angrygravel (Feb 1, 2009)

I just want to let you know you are definitely not the only one who experiences this. I feel full extremely quickly at least 50% of the time, and consequently struggle to get enough calories each day. Funny enough the other day I had almost the exact same meal you mentioned (chicken and squash) and had barely eaten 1/4 of the meal before I felt very full, when I had just been so hungry for my first meal of the day. Sometimes I will eat like, two scrambled eggs for example, and feel like I've eaten a full dinner. I know our stomachs aren't meant for such big portions, but I know they are not that small! A lot of times when I am already bloated in my lower abdomen or haven't had a bowel movement, it is hard for me to tell what is fullness and what is that very uncomfortable bloated feeling, but I still dont want to eat because it all somewhat feels the same, like I've already eaten a lot, when I really haven't. I wish I could shed some more insight, I have definitely been trying to do some research into it because is quite maddening at times and it would be nice to know what is going on.


----------



## Dawn1061 (Feb 17, 2009)

That is one of my many symtoms. I on the other hand have IBS-D with diaherria. Along with severe gas bloating and abdominal pain. I was diagnosed years ago with what was then called a spastic colon and a peptic ulcer. I went to another doctor who does not believe IBS is a real diagnosis I totaly disagree He did a Colonostomy and diagnosed me with Diverticulosis. I feel like all I ever do is take Gas-X and immodium and Pepsid. Eating is something I dread I know I have to eat but I also know the misery it will cause, I also know it means a quick trip to the restroom. If I eat food to cut down on the gas I get worse diaherria I feel like I am in a lose lose situation. I am open to any ideas anyone has


----------

